# Aaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm on for the first time in months. 

Happy Holidays. 

For those who remember me... 
-I'm in college getting my degree in a mysterious tech school in Cambridge. 
-Music stuff slowed down quite a bit, but I still play the piano. Unfortunately, I've got no time for a music minor. 
-I've got some preliminary stuff to work with regarding a philosophy side project (I don't think I'd started it yet back when I was on TC), but I'm staaaallingggg...

Hope you guys are all doing well. I glimpsed through my friends list on here and noticed more and more awesome people are getting banned... Really unfortunate. 

Until next year,
mstar


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice to see you, mstar, & lovely to hear about your plans. 
Next year isn't far away now, so I am looking forward to you stopping by again. :tiphat:


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome back mstar , missed you.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice to hear from you. 
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!!


----------

